
How database design fails us, and what to do about it - joeyespo
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2011/10/23/how-database-design-fails-us-and-what-to-do-about-it/
======
sabret00the
I love how the blog post states it's the foundation of any computer science
course and yet continues talking. You build on foundations, not adjacent to
them.

